# Just the thing for an old half blind sparker with a work shed....



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't think I have seen this on here, friend of mine sent this to me as he knows I like woodworking, anyway have a look,

Poppa Rob or GRLevel3

Unbelievable!
This is an example of believing in your product!

For those of you who use a table saw, you will find this fascinating. You are going to enjoy this one and say ouch!! Watch all of it! If you have never seen "Time Warp", a show all about super-duper slow motion cameras capturing things we take for granted and never see as they really are. In this case, they take photos of this guy's new invention.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=E3mzhvMgrLE&NR=1*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

For some reason, I click on the link and nothing happens....


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

You don't want to, James, it's just another sausage advert for SawStop where the saw has no blade guard and the fence is a through fence; you know what I mean - we call it the idiot set-up (because only an idiot would want to use a saw that way.......)

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

James.here's the link
SAWSTOP in TimeWarp - YouTube

I think it's a Great Saw my son has one at work and Car-Toys the company he works for ,they have put them in all the out lets they have, I think about him all the time using a table saw because I know they can remove parts very quick and easy..  they have a guard and it works well with the saw,they put many guys in the shop that have not use a table saw before and not one of them have lost any parts with the new Saw Stop they now use...

I wish I could buy one  some day maybe..


==



jw2170 said:


> For some reason, I click on the link and nothing happens....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks BJ. I have seen this video earlier...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a lot more confidence in keeping my body parts away from the whirly part, than I do in another gizmo.

And if you make a good saw sled, it keeps your fingers away from the whirly part, no problem.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm all for safety but I would rather have a device that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (pun intended) to make it operational again after it does it's thing.


----------



## SebastopolSlim (Oct 1, 2010)

Two cents -

Tell me what machine works correctly 100% of the time and which of your body parts you are willing to lose "testing" it. Idiot!

Why would anyone want to cut a hot dog on a table saw?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SebastopolSlim said:


> Two cents -
> 
> Tell me what machine works correctly 100% of the time and which of your body parts you are willing to lose "testing" it. Idiot!
> 
> Why would anyone want to cut a hot dog on a table saw?


you should see what gets fed to the bandsaw on occasion

glad "she" doesn't know...
at least I hope she doesn't...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> you should see what gets fed to the bandsaw on occasion
> 
> glad "she" doesn't know...
> at least I hope she doesn't...


Is that why they hang around the back of the butchers? I thought he must have been a wood worker in idle moments........LOL.


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just posted this as to show people what is out there for those that need or want such things, I personally think if you don't take the time to be safe or pay attention, that you will the next time, that is if you can or have anything left to keep safe,

I don't always do what I should, have had a few close calls, once lost my 2 front teeth and had a hole in my upper lip, which took several stiches, lost a lot of blood on the 20 plus miles to the doctor/hospital, 

I just know too that things happen and some people buy these things or chit like them, I do not but don't shoot the messenger for just showing whats out there, I am not an idiot, I might not have all of my marbles but I still can read and help people at times, be it from my mistakes and learning of what not to do the next time,

Poppa Rob or GRLevel3


----------



## SebastopolSlim (Oct 1, 2010)

You'll find bandsaws where they sell dry ice, too.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Rob......*



GRLevel3 said:


> I just posted this as to show people what is out there for those that need or want such things, I personally think if you don't take the time to be safe or pay attention, that you will the next time, that is if you can or have anything left to keep safe,
> 
> I don't always do what I should, have had a few close calls, once lost my 2 front teeth and had a hole in my upper lip, which took several stiches, lost a lot of blood on the 20 plus miles to the doctor/hospital,
> 
> ...


Hi Rob.

Re:


> I just know too that things happen and some people buy these things or chit like them, I do not but don't shoot the messenger for just showing whats out there, I am not an idiot, I might not have all of my marbles but I still can read and help people at times, be it from my mistakes and learning of what not to do the next time,


Please do not take any of the comments personally. The posters were not commenting on the fact that you posted the item but rather the methods used by the Saw Stop inventors to try and make the invention compulsory on all table saws. (and the US legal system which makes a mockery of stupid people, under the influence of alcohol, taking stupid risks and then making the manufacturer "responsible".)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

SebastopolSlim said:


> Tell me what machine works correctly 100% of the time....


Sutton; so you'll appreciate the rumours of a merger between SaswStop and Microsoft, then? :lol:



GRLevel3 said:


> ....don't shoot the messenger for just showing whats out there


Hi Rob

No intention of shooting you at all. SawStop have seemingly made a career out of trying to mandate a piece of technology which is a bit like air bags in cars (vs. better design and engineering, better tyres and seat belts). You can probably achieve more than 90% of the claimed advantages of the SawStop system at a fraction of the cost in terms of manufacturing (plus a bit of education of the user). Take a close look at a Felder or a Rojek or any number of other so-called "Euro saws" and you'll see some of the technology required to achieve this, especially on CE-compliant saws where we have eStop brakes (spin to halt in under 10 seconds on emergency stop), etc which are not always on US market models. It will be interesting to see what SawStop and other manufacturers do when the 50-odd patents run out in a few years time (circa 2017?). 

Regards

Phil


----------

